# Help with Spanish Passport Forms



## Carlos from England (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi

Does anyone know of any companies that could help with form filling and processess for obtaining my Spanish Passport, I qualify but just want to get the forms right to avoid any issues
.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Carlos from England said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know of any companies that could help with form filling and processess for obtaining my Spanish Passport, I qualify but just want to get the forms right to avoid any issues
> .
> ...


Do you mean to obtain nationality? Or, do you have the nationality now approved and want to do the final stage of getting the documents etc?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are talking about applying for nationality then you can do this yourself online with a digital certificate, in person in the registro, or instruct a gestor or lawyer to do it for you.

I have not done it but I did look into the process and take (and pass!) the exams a couple of years ago when there was so much uncertainty about brexit. It was my plan B that if they didnt secure our rights I would simply submit the application. Still have it pending and am undecided but as my OH says, now with TIE nothing changes really so I am not in a hurry.

Process:
1) Take A2 (min) & DELE exams - Institute cervantes
2) Obtain original birth certificate (translated and apostilled) - must be dated within 3 months (i believe 3 not 6 but may be wrong)
3) Obtain birth certificate of spouse if applying through marriage (and wedding certificate) - translated and apostilled if not from Spain
4) Home country police certificate (translated and apostilled) & Spanish police report (you can obtain online if you have a [email protected] or digital certificate)
5) Any other supporting documents I may have forgotten (the above are the main ones)
6) Submit
7) Wait
8) Wait some more

A lot depends on the grounds of applying as to the documents you need. In my case I can do it for living here more than 10 years.. but also am married to a spaniard. I did speak to a lawyer to pick their brains and they said that I can do it off my own back but its still worth sending the marriage things in to show a deeper integration and for the record.


----------



## Carlos from England (Nov 17, 2020)

xicoalc said:


> Do you mean to obtain nationality? Or, do you have the nationality now approved and want to do the final stage of getting the documents etc?


Well, Im in the UK and ca have my Spanish Nationality via ny late mother, so anyone who can help would be great as my written Spanish isnt good! lol


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you have a Spanish DNI?

You need that before you can apply for a passport.

In other words; are you Spanish and needing a passport, or are you British with the right to Spanish nationality via option? This is what we are trying to find out. It is a big difference!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Do you have a Spanish DNI?
> 
> You need that before you can apply for a passport.
> 
> In other words; are you Spanish and needing a passport, or are you British with the right to Spanish nationality via option? This is what we are trying to find out. It is a big difference!


Looking at the last reply from the OP, I assume he is British and he says that his late mother was spanish so he wants to appy for nationality based on this. So, looks like the full process. Actually, I know what would be needed in my own case (based on residency) but for desendants I have no idea what else is needed (presumably birth certificates of the mother, family book etc to demonstrate the relationship)

If the OP doesnt speak any spanish then I would personally not recommend attempting to undertake the application for something like nationality on his own with a few tips from a forum. There are many specialist immigration lawyers who will undertake the process. 

You have said you dont speak enough Spanish to fill in the forms etc. Keep in mind that as part of the process you will have to sit 2 exams. One is a A2 Spanish exam (reading, writing, listening and speaking) which is pretty basic stuff but you certainly need a reasonable grasp of it especially for the listening when the audio is people talking at normal speed! Also you will have to sit the DELE exam to prove that you are integrated and have a good understanding about spanish laws, customs, traditions, politics and life. I assume these tests have to be taken no matter what route you are applying for nationality but someone will surely clarify that in your case as a desendent????


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> Looking at the last reply from the OP, I assume he is British and he says that his late mother was spanish so he wants to appy for nationality based on this. So, looks like the full process. Actually, I know what would be needed in my own case (based on residency) but for desendants I have no idea what else is needed (presumably birth certificates of the mother, family book etc to demonstrate the relationship)
> 
> If the OP doesnt speak any spanish then I would personally not recommend attempting to undertake the application for something like nationality on his own with a few tips from a forum. There are many specialist immigration lawyers who will undertake the process.
> 
> You have said you dont speak enough Spanish to fill in the forms etc. Keep in mind that as part of the process you will have to sit 2 exams. One is a A2 Spanish exam (reading, writing, listening and speaking) which is pretty basic stuff but you certainly need a reasonable grasp of it especially for the listening when the audio is people talking at normal speed! Also you will have to sit the DELE exam to prove that you are integrated and have a good understanding about spanish laws, customs, traditions, politics and life. I assume these tests have to be taken no matter what route you are applying for nationality but someone will surely clarify that in your case as a desendent????


I imagine that someone who has nationality by blood doesn't need to fulfil language requirements. For those who don't they A2 is minimum level and through DELE. It might seem easy but the listenings are hard as they use recorded conversations of real Spanish speakers unscripted and unbiased so you would hardly understand any of it if your level is low. The sound quality is also bad as they are not taken from studios. I have B2 level and can watch news and films but the A2 audios for DELE are still hard and it's more of a logical guess than a genuine understanding


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Unless it has changed fairly recently, the language & culture tests aren't required when going the Spanish by descent route.







Nacionalidad española por opción







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Correct, the "by option" route is totally different and does not involve any exams. My wife did it and it was quite easy (compared to an application by residency).

I can't recommend any company however as it really was that easy that she did it by herself (although she is bilingual).

We are now going through the process for our children and the most difficult part is actually caused by the fact that they live in Spain (Ministry wants a consular registration certificate which the British consuate will not provide!) If they lived in the UK this would not be required!!!


----------



## Carlos from England (Nov 17, 2020)

xicoalc said:


> Looking at the last reply from the OP, I assume he is British and he says that his late mother was spanish so he wants to appy for nationality based on this. So, looks like the full process. Actually, I know what would be needed in my own case (based on residency) but for desendants I have no idea what else is needed (presumably birth certificates of the mother, family book etc to demonstrate the relationship)
> 
> If the OP doesnt speak any spanish then I would personally not recommend attempting to undertake the application for something like nationality on his own with a few tips from a forum. There are many specialist immigration lawyers who will undertake the process.
> 
> You have said you dont speak enough Spanish to fill in the forms etc. Keep in mind that as part of the process you will have to sit 2 exams. One is a A2 Spanish exam (reading, writing, listening and speaking) which is pretty basic stuff but you certainly need a reasonable grasp of it especially for the listening when the audio is people talking at normal speed! Also you will have to sit the DELE exam to prove that you are integrated and have a good understanding about spanish laws, customs, traditions, politics and life. I assume these tests have to be taken no matter what route you are applying for nationality but someone will surely clarify that in your case as a desendent????


Yes Inthink its just a case of filling in the paperwork, no exams needed thankfully lol


----------

